# Pablo art..:p



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

When i'm not being a total loony chihuahua mother, I'm a freelance illustrator. 
Its storm central in scotland right now thunder lightening heavy rain etc so me and pabs are stuck in so of course he ended up becoming victim to some artwork. Poor wee boy eh.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Oooh, I love it!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Pabs is your muse! That looks great.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome work! Pablo is good inspiration! 😊


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that is very cute


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is so cool. I absolutely love it!❤


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Love the colours and background design. :hello1: :blob7:


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh thank you guys so much really appreciated !!
I mostly work on more of the provocative/sinister side of art so it was a nice change to add Pablo into the mix! He'll be on exhibit next week ! What a star lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Cait93x said:


> Oh thank you guys so much really appreciated !!
> I mostly work on more of the provocative/sinister side of art so it was a nice change to add Pablo into the mix! He'll be on exhibit next week ! What a star lol!


how did the exhibit go?  always good to add some sinister art into life hehe!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

pigeonsheep said:


> how did the exhibit go?  always good to add some sinister art into life hehe!


It went well thank you !

Though the place was boiling I had recently put on fake tan as living in scotland theres no chance of getting a bit of colour.. the heat in the place caused me to sweat which made the tan come off I ended up all stained hahaha!! Oh how I'm allowed out by myself is a wonder  Its always good to change up your artistic style God knows how I go from commissioned baby paintings to illustrating some questionable things ha!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Cait93x said:


> It went well thank you !
> 
> Though the place was boiling I had recently put on fake tan as living in scotland theres no chance of getting a bit of colour.. the heat in the place caused me to sweat which made the tan come off I ended up all stained hahaha!! Oh how I'm allowed out by myself is a wonder  Its always good to change up your artistic style God knows how I go from commissioned baby paintings to illustrating some questionable things ha!!


ha! you just made urself more artsy without even tryin! LMAO! :laughing5:


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

pigeonsheep said:


> ha! you just made urself more artsy without even tryin! LMAO! :laughing5:


You're totally right there :laughing5: I hadn't even noticed it wasnt until I went to the bathroom and was like "hey what is that all over my top?" Probably the worst time to wear bright white!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Pablo looks so cool what a dude!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Cait93x said:


> You're totally right there :laughing5: I hadn't even noticed it wasnt until I went to the bathroom and was like "hey what is that all over my top?" Probably the worst time to wear bright white!


hahaha!!!! canvas white


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful! I love art especially Chi art!


----------

